
The world's largest telescope is going to be built in Chile - frame
http://www.vox.com/2014/12/5/7339349/extremely-large-telescope
======
MCRed
Chile is a wonderful country, generally very well run since Pinochet was
deposed. They are developing world but they are really developing. The
government runs a financial surplus and despite being really huge with an odd
distribution of population (a huge percentage of the country lives in
santiago) the infrastructure in remote parts is quite good. (Quite good on
south american standards)

The country is running Startup Chile to build entrepreneurship, and has been
pretty successful in jumpstarting a startup economy and culture.

I highly recommend if you get a chance to spend time in Chile, do so.

~~~
adventured
Chile is also approximately the safest country in Latin America.

Its murder rate is 5% that of Venezuela, 10% that of Colombia, 1/3 that of
Peru, and almost half that of Argentina.

~~~
toddrew
The murder rates in the other countries are mostly drug related gang on gang
violence. I've spent the past four years in Latin America (Mexico, Guatemala,
and Chile (was in Startup Chile)) and found Chile to be the sketchiest of
places for lesser crimes against tourists like non-violent theft, or assault.

I lived in an apartment with three others, and we were all robbed during the 8
months in Santiago, violently in some cases, and non-violently in other cases.
I knew lots of others who were also robbed.

The rest of my years in other Latin American countires, including hitchhiking
from Chile back up to Guatemala after Startup Chile was completely safe and
uneventful.

~~~
Casseres
What part of Santiago? At this moment, I'm staying at a hotel in Las Condes.
This part of the city seems very safe, but I've taken the subway to other
parts of the city, and never felt unsafe in those other places either. Part of
my strategy is to blend in with my attire, mannerisms, and attitude. My
Spanish is currently rudimentary at best, but I still manage not to stick out
like a sore thumb and "shout" that I'm a tourist with my actions.

If you stand out like a tourist, it seems like no matter where you are in the
world, you will be taken advantage of.

~~~
toddrew
I agree about standing out. But as someone that lived in other countries down
there for three years before moving to Chile and speaks Spanish, this
definitely wasn't the case for me.

Are you in Startup Chile?

Just watch your backpack on the subway or walking through busy streets. During
my time there my female room mate had her wallet taken from her backpack at
the market and some big charges racked up on her credit card before she
noticed.

A month later her parents visited and they climbed Cerro San Cristobal in the
middle of the day and had three young guys come out and beat them with sticks
to steal their bags. Lots of bruises and stitches.

Another had a iPhone ripped out of her hand while she was using it on the
street. Another had his laptop stolen out of his bag on a bus to the coast.
Laptops were also stolen by people who just walked into the co-working space
that Startup Chile uses.

There's no reason to be scared in Chile. I always felt safe, but don't let the
title of safest place in Latin America based on comparative murder rates make
you forget that you're still a possible target for a robbery. And based on
nothing but my own experience and people I knew, more so than any other place
I've ever visited.

~~~
Casseres
I'm not in Startup Chile, just visiting my grandfather and doing some
sightseeing. I use an over-the-shoulder bag like many of the businessmen here
use. I only keep valuables in one pants pocket that I can be more aware of and
control access to rather than using multiple pockets.

Being attacked with sticks to steal bags is pretty bad, it would be difficult
to try to prevent that. Poor access control and letting people walk in to
steal stuff is not good either. It seems to me that the rest can be prevented
by having better control over one's belongings and being more aware of their
environment. The same things happen to Americans in the US.

In highschool, I would mess with my friends by either removing things from
their backpacks while walking behind them in crowded hallways, add random
things to their backpacks, or put things in their pockets without them
noticing. I would also tie their shoelaces to desks or backpacks when they
weren't paying attention. Even though it was just highschool, it taught me
that most people don't pay attention to their stuff, themselves, or the things
around them.

Since I've traveled a lot internationally for school, work, and family, I've
learned to operate in "Condition Yellow" (Cooper Color Code) and I've never
had any problems.

------
sharkweek
Sweet!

My uncle is an astronomer for NOAO and worked at the Blanco Telescope in Chile
for a while. The things he'd talk about absolutely blew my mind, even if they
were quite often miles above my head (heeyo).

One of my favorite observations of his teams' was when they found galaxies
stealing stars from one another.

[http://www.noao.edu/news/2011/pr1102.php](http://www.noao.edu/news/2011/pr1102.php)

[http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/07/110720-galax...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2011/07/110720-galaxies-
stars-stealing-space-science/)

Fun anecdote - his twin brother is also an astronomer. They're quite funny in
the same room together, as they're... slightly competitive with their
theoretical understandings.

------
te_platt
There's a nice panorama of the site here:

[https://www.google.com/maps/dir/B-710,+Antofagasta,+Chile/An...](https://www.google.com/maps/dir/B-710,+Antofagasta,+Chile/Antofagasta,+Chile/@-24.589167,-70.192222,3a,85.3y,340.77h,80.14t/data=!3m5!1e1!3m3!1sk7SpJLlWnPoAAAQYElAd3Q!2e0!3e11!4m13!4m12!1m5!1m1!1s0x96a54c5bd46fe8e7:0x6ae77ca03d469e11!2m2!1d-70.3333962!2d-24.5577022!1m5!1m1!1s0x96a58a1999656469:0x9fbe15f44d1e6f96!2m2!1d-70.4!2d-23.65)

Looks like it's a couple of hours drive to the nearest city, Antofagasta. That
will be a lonely stay for those working there. On the plus side they will
probably average 364 nights a year of good viewing weather.

~~~
kelseyhannan
My astronomy professor talked about that place. Apparently it has nice living
facilities and lots of researchers there.

Far from being lonely, he glowingly described it as a place where young,
attractive, incredibly intelligent & mostly single grad students get to come
together to do astronomy research in between watching re-runs of Contact. This
location is like an Olympic Village for astronomers; with this telescope, a
mecca.

------
JonnieCache
Here's that telescope scale comparison in svg:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Comparis...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Comparison_optical_telescope_primary_mirrors.svg)

------
leanthonyrn
Too bad the OverWhelmingly Large Telescope (OWL) did not make it.

~~~
sanoli
Yeah, too bad, but the thing I wonder is, if it got built, what would they
name the next, bigger, one.

~~~
dcohenp
"Oppressively colossal"? :) [https://xkcd.com/1294/](https://xkcd.com/1294/)

------
iwwr
The Colossus telescope is also a nice proposal that fits in the $1bn pricetag,
if its proponents are to be believed:

[http://the-colossus.com/technology.html](http://the-
colossus.com/technology.html)

Basically, a 74m telescope made of independent 8m mirrors, with a very narrow
field of view (a few arcseconds), dedicated to extrasolar planets and other
small FoV astronomical science.

------
IvyMike
Note that this telescope has sorta been in 'competition' with the Thirty Meter
Telescope--they're similar technologies being used and they even use basically
the same hexagonal submirrors.

It will be interesting to see who sees first light first. (I think right now,
TMT is scheduled to be first, but we'll see if that holds.)

------
runeks
How much more resolution will this have compared to Hubble? I know this is on
earth, while Hubble is in space, so I assume Hubble avoids the distortions
from the earth's atmosphere, but I'm not sure exactly how much of an advantage
this is for Hubble.

------
siliconian
I like astronomers' way of naming things...so simple.

------
pavel_lishin
I wish they'd talked more about the novel five-mirror design. The YouTube
video mentions it very, very briefly.

